# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پیامک سازمان سنجش ... لطفا کمک کنید خیلی مهمه برام

## alixmir

سلام 

من از کد رشته ی قبولی خودم راضی نبودم واسه همین درخواست تغییر رشته و اشتباه در انتخاب رشته رو یک مهر ارسال کردم 
الان برام این پیامک اومده ... 

داوطلب گرامي درخواست شما مبني بر اشتباه در انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسري سال  95 بررسي و قبولي شما به كدرشته 10466 تغيير پيدا كرد. ضرورت دارد براي ثبت  نام از تاريخ 17/7/95 لغايت 19/7/95 در ساعات اداري به دانشگاه مربوطه (كه  طي نامه شماره 45101/س مورخ 14/7/95 معرفي شديد) مراجعه نماييد.سازمان  سنجش آموزش كشور

این یعنی من رشتم تغییر کرد برم دانشگاه شهر خودم ثبت نام کنم 
چون کد 10466 واسه مهندسی کامپیوتر شهرخودم هست

----------


## mohammad.sa

اره دیگه اعتراض کرده بودی الان تغیر دادن ی کد رشته جدید دادن بهت✋

----------


## mohammad.sa

شما الان ۱۰۴۶۶ قبول شدید.موفق باشین

----------


## alixmir

یعنی دیگه برم اونجا 
لازم نیس از دانشگاهی که الان هستم رضایتی ، نامه ای چیزی بگیرم

----------


## alixmir

انصافا باورم نمیشه 
خداروشکر 
خدا ما رو ببخشه چقدر کفر گفتیم

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> 
> من از کد رشته ی قبولی خودم راضی نبودم واسه همین درخواست تغییر رشته و اشتباه در انتخاب رشته رو یک مهر ارسال کردم 
> الان برام این پیامک اومده ... 
> 
> داوطلب گرامي درخواست شما مبني بر اشتباه در انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسري سال  95 بررسي و قبولي شما به كدرشته 10466 تغيير پيدا كرد. ضرورت دارد براي ثبت  نام از تاريخ 17/7/95 لغايت 19/7/95 در ساعات اداري به دانشگاه مربوطه (كه  طي نامه شماره 45101/س مورخ 14/7/95 معرفي شديد) مراجعه نماييد.سازمان  سنجش آموزش كشور
> 
> این یعنی من رشتم تغییر کرد برم دانشگاه شهر خودم ثبت نام کنم 
> چون کد 10466 واسه مهندسی کامپیوتر شهرخودم هست


آره دیگه
تغییر قبولیت هم طی نامه ای به اون شماره به اطلاع دانشگاه جدید رسونده شده

----------


## alixmir

ببخشید این رشته ای که الان قبول شدم روزانس 
منتقل بشم اون دانشگاه به شبانه تغییر میکنه یا بازم روزانس ؟؟؟

----------


## alixmir

ببخشید این رشته ای که الان قبول شدم روزانس 
منتقل بشم اون دانشگاه به شبانه تغییر میکنه یا بازم روزانس ؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

هر چی زده بودی به همون انتقال داده
اگه روزانه انتخابت بوده اره

----------


## Dr.Moein

سلام دوستان برای اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی باید خودم کد انختابی رو انتخاب کنم  که بررسی کنه ؟یا خود سیستم انتخاب میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> سلام دوستان برای اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی باید خودم کد انختابی رو انتخاب کنم  که بررسی کنه ؟یا خود سیستم انتخاب میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


چی شد؟

----------


## ShahabM

> چی شد؟


سلام داداش
برای اینکار دیر شده متاسفانه (آخرین مهلت درخواست تغییر اولویت قبولی ۷ مهر بوده و اگر بخواهید اعتراض کنید باید به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش وارد شوید و اعتراضتون را بنویسید، اما تغییر اولویت امکان پذیر نیست)
اگه میخواهید تغییر رشته و دانشگاه بدید با در دست داشتن پرینت کارنامه سبز تون به دانشگاه های مبدا و مقصد مراجعه و ازشون درخواست کنید. اگر موافقت کنند از نیمسال دوم جا به جا می شوید.
توجه کنید فقط به رشته هایی میتونید جابه جا بشید که بر اساس کارنامه سبز، رتبه شما از آخرین رتبه قبولی آن رشته کمتر باشد.

----------


## RainBow

> سلام داداش
> برای اینکار دیر شده متاسفانه (آخرین مهلت درخواست تغییر اولویت قبولی ۷ مهر بوده و اگر بخواهید اعتراض کنید باید به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش وارد شوید و اعتراضتون را بنویسید، اما تغییر اولویت امکان پذیر نیست)
> اگه میخواهید تغییر رشته و دانشگاه بدید با در دست داشتن پرینت کارنامه سبز تون به دانشگاه های مبدا و مقصد مراجعه و ازشون درخواست کنید. اگر موافقت کنند از نیمسال دوم جا به جا می شوید.
> توجه کنید فقط به رشته هایی میتونید جابه جا بشید که بر اساس کارنامه سبز، رتبه شما از آخرین رتبه قبولی آن رشته کمتر باشد.


نوشته تا23مهر فرصت هست که...

----------


## ShahabM

عه!!! تازه دیدم اینو! مطمینید؟!!

اگه درسته اطلاع بدم به چند تا از دوستانم که منتظر تکمیل ظرفیتند، لااقل دست بجنبونن.

----------


## RainBow

متاسفانه یاخوشبختانه بله میشه هنوز

بنده اشتباه کردم بنابه درخواست خانواده درخواست تغییرالویت دادم حالا اونام پشیمون شدن و راهی برای لغوش ندارم!!

----------


## ShahabM

> متاسفانه یاخوشبختانه بله میشه هنوز
> 
> بنده اشتباه کردم بنابه درخواست خانواده درخواست تغییرالویت دادم حالا اونام پشیمون شدن و راهی برای لغوش ندارم!!


اگه هنوز قبولی تون تغییر نکرده با سیستم پاسخگویی به سنجش اطلاع بدید و بگید اشتباه کردید، شاید قبول کردند.

----------


## RainBow

> اگه هنوز قبولی تون تغییر نکرده با سیستم پاسخگویی به سنجش اطلاع بدید و بگید اشتباه کردید، شاید قبول کردند.


کدوم قسمتش؟ :Yahoo (2): 
فقط تو قسمت عمومیش گفتم ولی هنوز جوابی مبنی بر لغوش ندادن فکرم نکنم جواب درستی بدن

----------


## RainBow

اگه کارت دانشجویی برای همین دانشگاه قبولیم صادر بشه امکان داره به درخواست تغییرالویتم توجه نکنن؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> اگه کارت دانشجویی برای همین دانشگاه قبولیم صادر بشه امکان داره به درخواست تغییرالویتم توجه نکنن؟؟؟



فک نکنم ربطی داشته باشه
چون کارت دانشجویی صادر میشه سریع

----------


## RainBow

> فک نکنم ربطی داشته باشه
> چون کارت دانشجویی صادر میشه سریع


بعد شمامیدونین اگر منی که درخواست تغییرالویت دادم و قبول شم تکلیف همین دانشگاه اولم که قبول شده بودم و کارتم براش صادرشده چی میشه؟؟

شرمنده از استارتر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ShahabM

> کدوم قسمتش؟
> فقط تو قسمت عمومیش گفتم ولی هنوز جوابی مبنی بر لغوش ندادن فکرم نکنم جواب درستی بدن


توو قسمت عمومی، نوع مشکل رو انتخاب کنید: تغییر رشته، جابه جایی انتخاب رشته

اگر نوع و عنوان مشکل رو درست انتخاب نکرده باشید ممکنه جواب ندن پس کنترل کنید که درست انتخاب کرده باشید.

----------


## fatimaaas

نتیجه این تغییرات کی اعمال میشه؟ نیمه اول یا دوم؟ من بخوام عوض کنم دانشگاهمو تو دانشگاه جدید ورودی مهرم یا بهمن؟

----------


## ShahabM

> نتیجه این تغییرات کی اعمال میشه؟ نیمه اول یا دوم؟ من بخوام عوض کنم دانشگاهمو تو دانشگاه جدید ورودی مهرم یا بهمن؟


از سنجش بپرسید بهتر جوابتونو میدن، ولی بنده اینو میدونم که اگر خودتون با کارنامه سبز بخواید تغییر بدید از بهمن ماه تغییر میکنه.
بازم میگم از خود سنجش بپرسید.

----------


## After4Ever

> بعد شمامیدونین اگر منی که درخواست تغییرالویت دادم و قبول شم تکلیف همین دانشگاه اولم که قبول شده بودم و کارتم براش صادرشده چی میشه؟؟
> 
> شرمنده از استارتر




ثبت نامتون باطل میشه کارتم باطل میشه

ببخشید الان شما می تونید وارد سیستم سنجش بشید؟ (سیستم پاسخگویی)

----------


## RainBow

> ثبت نامتون باطل میشه کارتم باطل میشه
> 
> ببخشید الان شما می تونید وارد سیستم سنجش بشید؟ (سیستم پاسخگویی)


پس بدبخت شدم

آره

----------


## amin278

ببخشید اگر دانشگاه مبدا قبول نکنه چی میشه؟
تکلیف معافیت تحصیلی و مدارک چی؟

----------


## ShahabM

> ببخشید اگر دانشگاه مبدا قبول نکنه چی میشه؟
> تکلیف معافیت تحصیلی و مدارک چی؟


خب نمی تونید منتقل شید!

----------


## fatimaaas

> از سنجش بپرسید بهتر جوابتونو میدن، ولی بنده اینو میدونم که اگر خودتون با کارنامه سبز بخواید تغییر بدید از بهمن ماه تغییر میکنه.
> بازم میگم از خود سنجش بپرسید.


یعنی به نظر شما باید یه ترم تو دانشگاهی که هستم بمونم یا میرم خونه و ترم بهمن دوباره شروع میکنم؟

----------


## ShahabM

> یعنی به نظر شما باید یه ترم تو دانشگاهی که هستم بمونم یا میرم خونه و ترم بهمن دوباره شروع میکنم؟


نه، یک ترم در همین دانشگاهی که الآن هستید میخونید از بهمن میرید دانشگاه جدید و تطبیق واحد می کنید.

----------


## alixmir

این سیستم اشتباه در انتخاب رشته رو انتخاب کنید 
لازم نیست یه ترم بخونید 
من انتخاب کردم جوابش هم اومده ... شنبه باید برم دانشگاه جدیدم ثبت نام کنم

----------


## alixmir

و اینکه من هنوز مدارک و تحویل ندادم 
اگه مدارک رو تحویل داده باشید بعید میدونم به این سادگیا بهتون پس بدن

----------


## fatimaaas

> و اینکه من هنوز مدارک و تحویل ندادم 
> اگه مدارک رو تحویل داده باشید بعید میدونم به این سادگیا بهتون پس بدن


کامل ثبت نام کردم. نمیتونم بمونم اصلا. فقط میگم اگه قراره یه ترم همین جا بمونم نمیتونم تحمل کنم.

----------


## fatimaaas

دانشگاه مقصد مجبوره قبول کنه؟

----------


## alixmir

از طریق  سایت سازمان اقدام کن بعد اگه قبول کننن یه نامه میزنن به دانشگاه مقصدبعدش میری اونجا ثبت نام میکنی

----------


## Dr.Moein

> سلام دوستان برای اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی باید خودم کد انختابی رو انتخاب کنم  که بررسی کنه ؟یا خود سیستم انتخاب میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جواب من رو کسی نداد؟

----------


## ShahabM

> جواب من رو کسی نداد؟


خود سیستم انتخاب میکنه

----------


## _Zari_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alixmir


یعنی دیگه برم اونجا 
لازم نیس از دانشگاهی که الان هستم رضایتی ، نامه ای چیزی بگیرم 



برا منم همین اتفاق پیش افتاد... شما میرید ثبت نام میرید سرکلاساتون..  اگه روزانه اس رشته ای ک قبول شدید جدیدا روزانه ام میشد ینی چون عوض کردید شبانه نمیشید بعدشم پروندتونو باید از دانشگاه قبلی بگیرید ب دانشگاه جدید بدید_

----------


## alixmir

> _
> 
> برا منم همین اتفاق پیش افتاد... شما میرید ثبت نام میرید سرکلاساتون..  اگه روزانه اس رشته ای ک قبول شدید جدیدا روزانه ام میشد ینی چون عوض کردید شبانه نمیشید بعدشم پروندتونو باید از دانشگاه قبلی بگیرید ب دانشگاه جدید بدید_


ممنون 

اگه منظورتون از پرونده همون مدارک هست که من هنوز تحویل ندادم مدارک رو 
غیر از مدارک چیز دیگه ای هم هست ؟
کلا چ مدارکی رو باید از اموزش دانشگاه فعلیم بگیرم ؟

----------


## alixmir

سلام 
ببخشید یه سوال داشتم 
الان که من رشتم تغییر کرده و باید برم اونو ثبت نام کنم 
باید از اموزش این دانشگاهی که اول مهر ثبت نام کردم انصراف بدم یا نامه ای چیزی ببرم یا لازم نیس ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mjv121314

تبریک بسیار ایشالا برا منم درست بشه..تورو خدا دعا کنید


> انصافا باورم نمیشه 
> خداروشکر 
> خدا ما رو ببخشه چقدر کفر گفتیم

----------


## _Zari_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alixmir


ممنون 

اگه منظورتون از پرونده همون مدارک هست که من هنوز تحویل ندادم مدارک رو 
غیر از مدارک چیز دیگه ای هم هست ؟
کلا چ مدارکی رو باید از اموزش دانشگاه فعلیم بگیرم ؟


هر چی ک دانشگاه فعلی ک قبول شدید رو میخواد باید تهیه کنید ..چیز دیگه ای نمیخواد





 نوشته اصلی توسط alixmir


سلام 
ببخشید یه سوال داشتم 
الان که من رشتم تغییر کرده و باید برم اونو ثبت نام کنم 
باید از اموزش این دانشگاهی که اول مهر ثبت نام کردم انصراف بدم یا نامه ای چیزی ببرم یا لازم نیس ؟؟؟؟؟


الان دانشگاهی ک قبول شدید سریعا برید ثبت نام خود سنجش نامه داده_

----------


## amin278

دوستان از طریق سنجش میشه به دانشگاه فرهنگیان اتقالی گرفت؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ShahabM

> دوستان از طریق سنجش میشه به دانشگاه فرهنگیان اتقالی گرفت؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


از خود سنجش بپرسید
اگر میخواهید انتقالی بگیرید باید سریع تصمیم بگیرید و عمل کنید چون فقط تا ۲۳ ام وقت برای تغییر قبولی هست.
شما حتما قبلش از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال کنید و امکانپذیر بودنش رو مطمین بشید.

----------


## zz.nnt

بچه هایی که اعتراض کردن آیا سنجش بهشون پاسخ داده یا نه؟ چه مدت طول میکشه تا سنجش جواب اعتراض رو بده؟

----------


## zz.nnt

up

----------


## Acb98

سلام بچه ها من هم برای بررسی اولویت های بالاتر اعتراض زدم هم برای مجوز شرکت دوباره در کنکور. دیشب حدود ساعت ۱۰ از سنجش زنگ زدن خونمون گفتن درخواستت چی بود؟ منم همونارو گفتم. ولی میگفت فقط یه درخواست ثبت شده بعدش کلا گفت اولویت بالاتر که نمیشه ولی اولویت پایینتر مثل دارو سازی ساری یا بابل(؟) نمیخوای؟ منم گفتم نه. حالا مگه بابل داروسازی داره؟ تا حالا اینجوری با کسی تماس گرفتن؟

----------


## zz.nnt

> سلام بچه ها من هم برای بررسی اولویت های بالاتر اعتراض زدم هم برای مجوز شرکت دوباره در کنکور. دیشب حدود ساعت ۱۰ از سنجش زنگ زدن خونمون گفتن درخواستت چی بود؟ منم همونارو گفتم. ولی میگفت فقط یه درخواست ثبت شده بعدش کلا گفت اولویت بالاتر که نمیشه ولی اولویت پایینتر مثل دارو سازی ساری یا بابل(؟) نمیخوای؟ منم گفتم نه. حالا مگه بابل داروسازی داره؟ تا حالا اینجوری با کسی تماس گرفتن؟


بابل داروسازی آزاد فقط داره.دولتی نداره

----------


## sunny

سلام دوستان من پارسال همچین درخواستی دادم به سازمان سنجش و کد رشته قبولیم عوض شد و  سنجش یه پیامک دقیقا مثل همینی که به دوست استارترمون فرستادن برا منم فرستادن ولی من تو همون کد رشته اول موندم و  الان ترم ۳ هستم همش نگرانم نکنه مشکلی پیش بیاد...

----------


## dilemma

سلام دوستان ، منم درخواست تغیر اولویت های پایین تر رو 10 مهر دادم ، یعنی از اولویت 5 میخوام برم 10 ، حالا امروز 14 روز گذشته (البته با احتساب تعطیلات و عاشورا و تاسوعا ) اما هنوز پیامکش نیومده ، خواستم خواهش کنم از دوستانی که مثل من درخواست تغییر رشته دادن و پیامک براشون اومده ، بگن چند روز طول کشیده و چه پروسه ای رو بعدش طی کردن ؟ آیا کسی برای  مهر پذیرش گرفته ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم اگه زود پاسخ بدین چون نگرانم . بدرود

----------


## zz.nnt

منم ۱۲ مهر اعتراض زدم ولی هنوز هیج جوابی نگرفتم

----------


## zz.nnt

> سلام دوستان من پارسال همچین درخواستی دادم به سازمان سنجش و کد رشته قبولیم عوض شد و  سنجش یه پیامک دقیقا مثل همینی که به دوست استارترمون فرستادن برا منم فرستادن ولی من تو همون کد رشته اول موندم و  الان ترم ۳ هستم همش نگرانم نکنه مشکلی پیش بیاد...


یعنی با هیچ مشاوری درموردش صحبت نکردی؟ یه وقت موقع گرفتن مدرک مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## dilemma

سلام دوباره ، دیگه جونمون به لبمون رسید ، بابا یکی نیست درخواست تغییر اولویت داده باشه به سنجش ، بعد امروز یا دیروز براش پیامک اومده باشه ؟ یا هنوز نیومده باشه ؟ بالاخره آدم کار داره میخواد تکلیفش روشن باشه چی کار باید بکنه ، تو رو خدا کسی اگر هست یه خبر بده . 20 روز گذشت دیگه .

----------


## RainBow

> سلام دوستان من پارسال همچین درخواستی دادم به سازمان سنجش و کد رشته قبولیم عوض شد و  سنجش یه پیامک دقیقا مثل همینی که به دوست استارترمون فرستادن برا منم فرستادن ولی من تو همون کد رشته اول موندم و  الان ترم ۳ هستم همش نگرانم نکنه مشکلی پیش بیاد...


منم تقریبامثل شما...
پرسیدم گفتن مشکلی پیش نمیاد...

----------


## RainBow

> سلام دوباره ، دیگه جونمون به لبمون رسید ، بابا یکی نیست درخواست تغییر اولویت داده باشه به سنجش ، بعد امروز یا دیروز براش پیامک اومده باشه ؟ یا هنوز نیومده باشه ؟ بالاخره آدم کار داره میخواد تکلیفش روشن باشه چی کار باید بکنه ، تو رو خدا کسی اگر هست یه خبر بده . 20 روز گذشت دیگه .


حتما ک نبایدپیامکش بیاد
برین سیستم ارسال درخواست ببینید جوابتون اومده یانه که به احتمال قوی اومده

----------


## After4Ever

سنجش الان دیگه باید جواب داده باشه

----------


## ShahabM

دوستان عزیز خود سنجش هم گفته که اعتراضات بعد از ۷ مهر، برای نیمسال دوم اعمال میشن. پس تا بهمن فرصت هست برای اومدن پیام تغییر رشته قبولی و اگر بهشون اعتراض کنید احتمالا همین جواب را بهتون میدن.

البته بهتره شما در سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش در قسمت عمومی اش خودتون از سنجش بپرسید تا پاسخی بگیرید که از حرف بنده دقیق تر باشه.

----------


## zz.nnt

> سلام دوباره ، دیگه جونمون به لبمون رسید ، بابا یکی نیست درخواست تغییر اولویت داده باشه به سنجش ، بعد امروز یا دیروز براش پیامک اومده باشه ؟ یا هنوز نیومده باشه ؟ بالاخره آدم کار داره میخواد تکلیفش روشن باشه چی کار باید بکنه ، تو رو خدا کسی اگر هست یه خبر بده . 20 روز گذشت دیگه .


من ۱۲ مهر اعتراض زدم دو روز پیش سنجش جوابمو داد.
هیچ تغییری نکرد........

----------


## sunny

> منم تقریبامثل شما...
> پرسیدم گفتن مشکلی پیش نمیاد...


راستش همون ترم اول تز طرف دانشگاهی که اول قبول شده بودم و همونجام درس میخوندم نزدیکای امتحانا زنگ زدن پرسیدن که شما فلان کد رشته رم قبول شدی کدومو میخوای ادامه بدی که من گفتم همون اولی...اگه مشکلی بود اونا میگفتن دیگه نه؟ الانم میترسم برم از دانشگاه جدیدم بپرسم

----------

